# Accessory Decoder?



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

I have used, still use the Tam Valley switch system which I love it. Have just a small shelf rr and it operates the 8 switches.

My question is what do I need so I can turn lights in buildings on and off using the NCE Power Cab. I think I need an Accessory Decoder but seems all the ones I find talk about servo's or switch machines. I want to use it to work one of Tam Valley's relay's.

OK, you might guess I have no idea what I need. 

Have a great day and thanks for pointing me in a direction...

Jim


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I would think that any stationary decoder designed
to operate Tortoise type stall motor turnouts would
be satisfactory as an on/off switch for your lights.

The NCE Mk2 would seem to do it.

http://www.ncedcc.com/online-store/!/Stationary-Decoders/c/10026286/offset

A tortoise turnout motor is off or on it is not pulsed.

Don


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Well maybe that is all I do need. I could get the same Tam Valley system that I use now and for 60.00 have 8 relays to use then.

Thanks Don, maybe I was just over thinking something that is simple.

Jim


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually Tortise and other stall motors are always on, the voltage is either Plus-minus or minus - plus. You could put a diode in series then then you would have something that's on - off. The stationary decoder might also have on/off outputs. They may be limited in the amount of current so you might have to drive an H-bridge to get a little more current capability.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JamesBC said:


> Well maybe that is all I do need. I could get the same Tam Valley system that I use now and for 60.00 have 8 relays to use then.
> 
> Thanks Don, maybe I was just over thinking something that is simple.
> 
> Jim


Tam Valley Depots Octocoder is a stationary decoder that plugs into their Octo 3. You can get single boards for individual singlets as well.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok seems I have answered my own question. Went through Tam Valley again and they have a small Accessory Decoder.

Jim


----------

